# BBQ 4 U Newsletter



## Greg Rempe (Mar 15, 2005)

BBQ-4-U newsletter...if you go to this Cafepress Link, on the left-hand side of the page is a gray colored area.

Just above the shopkeeper's Bio is a link to sign up for the newsletter.  If you are so inclined, I will be making a monthly newsletter available to thoes that have an interest.  

I will be discussing the latest changes and goings on at the site as well as making a few items from the store available at a special price!

Again, only if you want to!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 15, 2005)

Done brotha!


----------



## Finney (Mar 15, 2005)

Man... This is _*almost like a REAL website.*_  :-D


----------



## Finney (Mar 17, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm still waiting!!  :roll:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 18, 2005)

It was sent on the 16th...not so good...next moth will have more "meat" to it...did anyone get it?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm still waiting. Is it coming email or snailmail


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

Greg, I just found this in my "Spam" folder" dated March 15...That's all I have bud..


New Member:

Hi!

This Email Address was recently given to subscribe to the following email newsletters:

BBQ 4 U Store Newsletter

To manage and/or discontinue your newsletter subscriptions, please visit

http://www.cafepress.com and log in using the following information:

Your log in id is wbhays@xxxxxxxxxxxx.com

Password: ..................

Thanks!
CafePress.com


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 18, 2005)

I didn't get it, of course, I was pretty drunk on the 17th. Nope, just checked, I didn't get it.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 19, 2005)

Cafepress tells me that it did get sent via email and I am only allowed one per month...perhaps April will bring better success...if I can get it re-sent I will!  Sorry!


----------

